

Scientists find a winning strategy for rock-paper-scissors - efficientarch
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/05/win-at-rock-paper-scissors-by-knowing-thy-opponent/

======
brandonhsiao
> _This should work unless your opponent has read this article_

Not even that. This won't work if you're playing someone who's consciously
trying to play mind games.

(Usually the actual mind-games played are meaningless, but they alter the kind
of instinctive psychology that underlies this strategy.)

------
dwd
You can always over think it...

"The battle of wits has begun. It ends when you decide and we both drink, and
find out who is right...and who is dead."

